# Cauliflower Leaves Can Bunnies Eat Them?



## SOOOSKA (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi does any one know if Bunnies can eat Cauliflower Leaves. A friend of mine got me a box full from her Grocery store yesterday. I looked in the reference section but couldn't see it anywhere.

Thanks 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't see why they couldn't. It's actually the same species as kale, broccoli, and cabbage. They're all different cultivated varieties of the same species.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 14, 2007)

yes they are the same, just as a flemmie and a brittania petite are both from the same species of bunnies! the group of plants like that are called brassicae which contains lots of things bunnies like to eat. my tony likes mustard greens, turnip greens, and the cabbages (broc, cauli, kale are his favs in that group), which are also all relatives. just remember that they contain a lot of minerals and may cause urinary problems if too much is fed.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 14, 2007)

All parts of the cauliflower are popular here. 

As with all veggies in that family, there might be a higher instance of it causing gas, but all mine tolerate it well. Although I did cause the poor bunnies to OD on the stuff once thanks to a meal almost entirely made up of broccoli, cauliflower, kale and brussel sprouts. Poor bunnies. 

Just introduce it slowly (as with all veggies). 



sas


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 15, 2007)

I would feedCauliflower sparingly, they are in the family of Broccoli, and Kale. Broccoli can bring gas, Kale can cause too much Calcium, which will show build up in a whitish/light yellowurine release. This will not harm them, but notbest to feed on a regular basis.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 15, 2007)

out of curiostiy: are there any plants that buns can have the fruit/flower of but not the leaves?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, there are. Tomatoes (fed sparingly, because they ARE a fruit!) are ok for bunnies to eat, but not the leaves. Tomato plants are in the nightshade family and while many of the fruits and tubers are edible the leaves are fairly toxic.

Cherries are another good example. Fruit is ok (depending on which source you are using) but the leaves and twigs are not.

There might be more that I can't think of. But in general, if it's not on a safe list for rabbits it's best to ask before feeding it.


----------

